
Show HN: brutal.js v1.4 – landing keyed DOM sync with no vdom - dosy
https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/brutal.js?v=1.4
======
dosy
Brutal.js is a small "framework" for building brutalist web applications.

After experimenting with stateful components ( like React ), I decided against
that as too complex and implemented keyed templates that cache on the first
time you instantiate them and, on subsequent calls with the same key,
minimally diff their associate DOM using methods like replaceNode and
setAttribute and without keeping a vdom. I think this approach is simple, and
has the potential to be very fast.

Simple, less code, fast, is what I'm aiming for with this framework for
building brutalist web apps. Thanks for checking it out :)

For a clear demo, a minimal, literate todo app in the style of TodoMVC but
without the MVC ;) is here, alongside its GitHub pages site:

[https://github.com/dosyago-coder-0/rvanillatodo/](https://github.com/dosyago-
coder-0/rvanillatodo/)

